# Frogs & Toads > Pacman Frogs >  The best substrate for a pacman (and how wet should it be)

## Ebenezer Frothingham

I read coconut fibre is the best, and my pacman seems to like it- she/he  always burrows up to the eyes  by day. The Petco guy reccomended some kind of moss as a substrate , but can't they swallow the moss and get an impaction? The only thing about the coconut fibre substrait that I'm unsure of is how wet should it be. I just realized this morning  it's a bit soaked- I might change out the tank today, Is damp substrait  as good as wet substrait? Vey rarely does my Pacman go into his/her water dish- That's happened only 3 times, and on 2 occasions to poop- so i want to make sure my frog is always hydrated.
ps- How often should I mist my pacman? it's pretty humid, but i like to spray/mist him/her about 4 or 5 times a day

----------


## MeTree

Cocofiber is definately my favorite substrate for Pacman Frogs. It locks in alot of moistier, and is very easy for Pacman Frogs to burrow in. The way I used to mist my old Pacman Frog's tank was to really dampen one side of the tank (be careful not to have standing water under the substrate your frog will burrow in), which is the side with the water bowl. The other side was damp, but not soaked. That way my Pacman Frog had a "wet" side and a "dry" side. His "wet" side was also the "warm" side. Being next to the side mounted heating pad, the water evaporated faster, but the humidity was higher because of it.

I misted my Pacman Frog at least twice a day, and more if his humidity was too low.

----------



----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> I read coconut fibre is the best, and my pacman seems to like it- she/he  always burrows up to the eyes  by day. The Petco guy reccomended some kind of moss as a substrate , but can't they swallow the moss and get an impaction? The only thing about the coconut fibre substrait that I'm unsure of is how wet should it be. I just realized this morning  it's a bit soaked- I might change out the tank today, Is damp substrait  as good as wet substrait? Vey rarely does my Pacman go into his/her water dish- That's happened only 3 times, and on 2 occasions to poop- so i want to make sure my frog is always hydrated.
> ps- How often should I mist my pacman? it's pretty humid, but i like to spray/mist him/her about 4 or 5 times a day


Its ok to mist a few times a day. You can use distilled water for misting. It doesn't leave mineral deposites on the walls of the enclosure, but do NOT use it as a soaking source for your frog. It has no salt or mineral content that the frog needs and may make him/her stressed or ill. Your frog will go in the water dish when it wants to. They usually do poop in their water so make sure the water is replaced with clean water after each tiome the frog uses the dish. The substrate should be coconut fiber. Eco Earth is best. Plantation soil is also good. You can use sphagnum or peat moss but you must feed your frog in a different container or else you risk the frog becoming impacted. The substrate should be moist but not wet. It shouldn't be like mudd. The dampness should be about like some potting soils you can buy. You know how damp they feel? Moist but not muddy. If you feel its too wet then change it you shouldn't be able to easily squeeze water out of it with out suficient force.

----------



----------


## Ebenezer Frothingham

> Cocofiber is definately my favorite substrate for Pacman Frogs. It locks in alot of moistier, and is very easy for Pacman Frogs to burrow in. The way I used to mist my old Pacman Frog's tank was to really dampen one side of the tank (be careful not to have standing water under the substrate your frog will burrow in), which is the side with the water bowl. The other side was damp, but not soaked. That way my Pacman Frog had a "wet" side and a "dry" side. His "wet" side was also the "warm" side. Being next to the side mounted heating pad, the water evaporated faster, but the humidity was higher because of it.
> 
> I misted my Pacman Frog at least twice a day, and more if his humidity was too low.




Thanks for the info- My coconut fibre substrait doesn't have any standing water, but it is pretty wet- i found out it's very much sponge like in sucking up moisture- If i add water to one side of the tank, it gets sucked to the rest of the substrait

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Cocofiber is definately my favorite substrate for Pacman Frogs. It locks in alot of moistier, and is very easy for Pacman Frogs to burrow in. The way I used to mist my old Pacman Frog's tank was to really dampen one side of the tank (be careful not to have standing water under the substrate your frog will burrow in), which is the side with the water bowl. The other side was damp, but not soaked. That way my Pacman Frog had a "wet" side and a "dry" side. His "wet" side was also the "warm" side. Being next to the side mounted heating pad, the water evaporated faster, but the humidity was higher because of it.
> 
> I misted my Pacman Frog at least twice a day, and more if his humidity was too low.


Everything I read suggest not to put the water dish on the warm side. It should be part of the cool side so the frog can cool off inthe water.

----------


## Ebenezer Frothingham

> Its ok to mist a few times a day. You can use distilled water for misting. It doesn't leave mineral deposites on the walls of the enclosure, but do NOT use it as a soaking source for your frog. It has no salt or mineral content that the frog needs and may make him/her stressed or ill. Your frog will go in the water dish when it wants to. They usually do poop in their water so make sure the water is replaced with clean water after each tiome the frog uses the dish..



For water I used bottled water I put through a Britta water filter, and mix in a few drops of a dechlorinating water conditioner. I never use tap water

----------


## BG

I like to mix in 25% top soil,organic.  With the coco fiber..  It holds humidity. Much better, and the frogs love dirt.

----------



----------


## Ebenezer Frothingham

somehow all the water in the water dish seems to overflow and flood the substrate- it is like mud, so Im changing it tonight, My frog won't be happy

----------


## Sublime

When does it flood, probably when the pacman enters the water dish.  This is called water displacement, just rake the coco fiber to get an even moist consistency.  You checked this care sheet out right?  Frog Forum - Pacman and Horned Frogs - Ceratophrys - Care and Breeding.  Just so you don't post so many threads answering concerns you have written in the care sheet specifically for your frog species.

----------


## Ebenezer Frothingham

> When does it flood, probably when the pacman enters the water dish.  This is called water displacement, just rake the coco fiber to get an even moist consistency.  You checked this care sheet out right?  Frog Forum - Pacman and Horned Frogs - Ceratophrys - Care and Breeding.  Just so you don't post so many threads answering concerns you have written in the care sheet specifically for your frog species.



sorry about that

----------


## Sublime

No, no, it's cool.  I don't want to come off sounding as a jerk.  I would be glad to help you, but it's just a lot easier on everyone with answers that are organized into one clear sheet for you to look at  :Wink: .  Have a good day.

----------

